# SCHH3 IPO3 KKL1 ?? whats this all mean?



## lutzy

I know what the SCHH3 means but what about everything else? 
I tried looking for the definitions but can't find anything...


----------



## Liesje

"KKL" is the koerklasse, the breed survey. There's KKL1 and KKL2. I think IPO is another sort of ring sport.


----------



## Liesje

"KOERKLASSE I & II
This is a Temperament Title that is used by European breeders to evaluate conformation and temperament of German Shepherds. The dogs are measured in both height and weight. Measurements are taken from tip of the tail to chest depth and must meet an International standard. The dogs have to be of good nature and be easily approachable. They must not be spooky or shy, and they cannot act viciously or aggressively toward the judges. The Koerklasse I is the highest temperament title a dog can achieve and is sought after by the finest breeders worldwide. The Koerklasse II title is the second highest temperament title acceptable in Europe. Dogs achieving the Koerklasse II title are often slightly larger or shorter than the desired standard but the difference is in centimeters."


----------



## Branca's Mom

I have never hear the Koer called a temperament title before.... LOL 

It's been a LONG time since I have tried to explain this! Hopefully someone else will come along and clarify what I am trying to express! To receive a Koer the dog must have a hip rating, show rating, AD and SchH/IPO/HGH? title. and at the Koer (breed survey) they have a short bitework, that's it in a nutshell. A KKL1 is recommended for breeding and the KKL2 is acceptable for breeding. 

IPO3 is the pretty much the same as SchH3, different than ring actually.


----------



## Bluewolf

Here is an excellent link that may further help you:
http://www.ehretgsd.com/title.html


----------



## wolfstraum

In Germany, before you bred your dog and get pink or full papers on the pups, a dog must undertake tests and pass several criteria.

First - the BH - a companion/temperament test - 2 phases - one part obedience, the other traffic and social 

An AD - 12 mile endurance test

Hips certified, and now elbows as well

A working title - VPG in Germany, newest name for the schutzhund test (SchH, IPO basically all same test) a herding title or HGH is also acceptable, and a BH is not required as a prerequsite for the HGH

A conformation rating - minimum of a G

When all these requirements are met, the dog is presented to a special judge called a koermeister for breeding approval. Each dog must pass 2 exercises from the schutzhund test, then be presented for a soundness test and social stability. Individually evaluated and measured in the ring, a list of criteria are marked off and the dog is judged to be KKL1 or KKL2....***GENERALLY*** showlines will go KKL1 and workinglines KKL2 - not 100% of course, but there is no shame to a working line going KKL2!!

Lee


----------



## SoCal Rebell

Liesje said:


> "KOERKLASSE I & II
> This is a Temperament Title that is used by European breeders to evaluate conformation and temperament of German Shepherds. The dogs are measured in both height and weight. Measurements are taken from tip of the tail to chest depth and must meet an International standard. The dogs have to be of good nature and be easily approachable. They must not be spooky or shy, and they cannot act viciously or aggressively toward the judges. The Koerklasse I is the highest temperament title a dog can achieve and is sought after by the finest breeders worldwide. The Koerklasse II title is the second highest temperament title acceptable in Europe. Dogs achieving the Koerklasse II title are often slightly larger or shorter than the desired standard but the difference is in centimeters."


I'm having a slow day so I am going over Cutter's pedigree, his grandfather was a Kkl. 1, I guess he comes from good stock :happyboogie:


.


----------



## hunterisgreat

Liesje said:


> "KKL" is the koerklasse, the breed survey. There's KKL1 and KKL2. I think IPO is another sort of ring sport.


I was about to say until I saw the date.... What the crap are you doing giving advice on IPO club equipment if you don't even know what IPO is lol


----------



## SoCal Rebell

I just found out Cutter''s father was also a Kkl .1 :thumbup:


.


----------



## KatsMuse

Pm sent. ( text heavy)

 Kat


----------



## wolfstraum

hunterisgreat said:


> I was about to say until I saw the date.... What the crap are you doing giving advice on IPO club equipment if you don't even know what IPO is lol



LOL I thought the same thing....isn't it amazing how much people learn with time and experience!

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl

hunterisgreat said:


> I was about to say until I saw the date.... What the crap are you doing giving advice on IPO club equipment if you don't even know what IPO is lol


how times have changed...


----------



## Castlemaid

Haha, it was just before I joined the forum that I saw my first sable GSD ever, and didn't even recognize it as a GSD - didn't even know about different lines, sables, bi-colours, didn't understand bite-work. Couldn't understand why anyone would want an "agressive" dog. 

Now look at me!


----------

